# Error initramfs kernel

## REmaxer

I'm trying to build my kernel initramfs for 3.0.6 gentoo kernel....

When i make build ,i get an warning:

```

*         >> Appending busybox cpio data...

*         >> Appending modules cpio data...

*         >> Appending blkid cpio data...

* WARNING... WARNING... WARNING...

* Additional kernel cmdline arguments that *may* be required to boot properly...

* With support for several ext* filesystems around it may be needed to

* add "rootfstype=ext3" or "rootfstype=ext4"

* Do NOT report kernel bugs as genkernel bugs unless your bug

* is about the default genkernel configuration...

* 

```

```

My command is:

sudo genkernel --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux-3.0.6-gentoo/.config --kerneldir=/usr/src/linux-3.0.6-gentoo/ initramfs

[/quote]

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

REmaxer,

Thats an out of date warning. The key test is does it work ?

----------

## REmaxer

What's key test?

----------

## REmaxer

Anybody can help me?

----------

## Jaglover

REmaxer,

what you've got is a warning, not an error. Did you try and boot this kernel?

----------

## cach0rr0

 *REmaxer wrote:*   

> What's key test?

 

"key" as in "important"

as in "the real, valid test is, does the resultant kernel and initramfs actually work?"

----------

## REmaxer

i can't generate initramfs

----------

